# I always feel like somebody's watching me...



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

lol...creepy creepier...eep:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hahaha cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!! Made me laugh!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie keeping an eye on me...probably because she was pissed about her SHORT haircut last year.


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

Too funny!

Buddha likes to check out my iPad then he starts licking it and everything moves around on the screen cuz his tongue is swiping it then it turns into a game of him trying to catch everything that's moving. He starts attacking it.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie keeping an eye on me...probably because she was pissed about her SHORT haircut last year.


Oh so cute!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Ludo it too cute.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, he's so cute peeking over the screen at you!!!!


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie keeping an eye on me...probably because she was pissed about her SHORT haircut last year.


She does look pissed!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha - Love it!


----------



## Suzysue (Aug 12, 2013)

*Pay attention to me!!!*

This is our other little dog, Tucker (Doxie/poodle) trying to get my attention he would come up and push the book down. I now mostly read on my iPad and Walter just pushes under and puts his paws round my neck.

Sue


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Who could resist Tucker's eyes... Adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Suzysue said:


> This is our other little dog, Tucker (Doxie/poodle) trying to get my attention he would come up and push the book down. I now mostly read on my iPad and Walter just pushes under and puts his paws round my neck.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely adorable! Tucker could have anything he wanted from me!


----------



## One Sassy One (Dec 10, 2013)

That is adorable


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Ludo certainly looks like he wants someone off that computer! Wait till you have two peeking over


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

:biggrin1:


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie keeping an eye on me...probably because she was pissed about her SHORT haircut last year.


I think that she's just embarrassed that she's been put on public display in the nude! There's really not much to them when they lose the hair!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

tra_po said:


>


I love it!


----------

